# rain check



## Alfry

I'm watching an episode of "Sex and the City", the very first

I'm a little bit confused: 

what's the meaning of rain check in this context


it's raining outside
man     - can we take a rain check ?
woman - of course, tell your mum I hope she feels better
voice    - when she hadn't heard from him for 2 weeks, she called
woman - tim, it's elizabeth... that's an awful long rain check
voice - he said he was up to his ears and that he'd call the next day


Thank you in advance


----------



## USAKris

Alfry,

To "take a rain check" on something means to postpone it for another time.  For example, if we're going to have lunch and something comes up so I can't do it the day we planned, I'll say "Let's take a rain check" and it means we'll have to have lunch at some future date.

In your Sex and the City example, the guy told the girl they'd take a rain check but then he didn't get back to her for two weeks so she thought he was avoiding her.  That's why she said, "that's an awful long rain check".

Hope this clears it up...
-Kris


----------



## Alfry

That's an absolutely stange way to postpone an appointment  for an Italian, I mean.
It's incredible how many things you can learn with a DVD player and an internet connection;

great.
thank you so much Kris

let's take a rain check = facciamo un'altra volta

as to the story, he uses this strange way to get rid of her... what a pity, she's a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Silvia

Forse la bellezza non è tutto...


----------



## USAKris

alfry said:
			
		

> That's an absolutely stange way to postpone an appointment  for an Italian, I mean.
> It's incredible how many things you can learn with a DVD player and an internet connection;
> 
> great.
> thank you so much Kris
> 
> let's take a rain check = facciamo un'altra volta
> 
> as to the story, he uses this strange way to get rid of her... what a pity, she's a very beautiful girl.


Haha well for an American, it is not unusual AT ALL for someone to just pretend they're busy when they don't want to see someone haha.

You're welcome!


----------



## beigatti

There is another usage of rain check...at least in the US.  Let's say you see an add in the paper for an item you want to buy.  (Let's use the example of a computer).  It is on sale for $500.  When you get to the store, it is sold out.  The store can give you a "rain check".  This means you give them your name and address and when more computers come in, they will call you and you can buy it at the advertised price.


Example:

Man:  "I went to the store to buy that computer"
Woman:  "Where is it?"
Man:  "They were sold out of them, so they gave me a rain check.  They said they have ordered more, and they should be coming in at the end of the week."


----------



## Artrella

The NEW OXFORD Dictionary
OF ENGLISH

 *rain check*
noun N. Amer. a ticket given for later use when a sporting fixture or other outdoor event is interrupted or postponed by rain.
n*
a coupon issued to a customer by a shop, guaranteeing that a sale item which is out of stock may be purchased by that customer at a later date at the same reduced price.
 PHRASES
*take a rain check * said when politely refusing an offer, with the implication that one may take it up at a later date.


----------



## Alfry

beigatti said:
			
		

> There is another usage of rain check...at least in the US. Let's say you see an add in the paper for an item you want to buy. (Let's use the example of a computer). It is on sale for $500. When you get to the store, it is sold out. The store can give you a "rain check". This means you give them your name and address and when more computers come in, they will call you and you can buy it at the advertised price.
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> Man: "I went to the store to buy that computer"
> Woman: "Where is it?"
> Man: "They were sold out of them, so they gave me a rain check. They said they have ordered more, and they should be coming in at the end of the week."


Nice habit.
In Italy maybe that's impossible.

Thanks Beigatti



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> The NEW OXFORD Dictionary
> OF ENGLISH
> 
> *rain check*
> noun N. Amer. a ticket given for later use when a sporting fixture or other outdoor event is interrupted or postponed by rain.
> n*
> a coupon issued to a customer by a shop, guaranteeing that a sale item which is out of stock may be purchased by that customer at a later date at the same reduced price.
> PHRASES
> *take a rain check *said when politely refusing an offer, with the implication that one may take it up at a later date.


I think I'm going to buy your Dictionary.
If I cannot find it I'm going to ask for a "rain check"! 
I wanto to see the face of the seller when I say that  

This forum is really great, not only a language, but also customs are included


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> as to the story, he uses this strange way to get rid of her... what a pity, she's a very beautiful girl.


Ha! That's only the first episode, just wait...! Excellent show, but since New York is practically another character, and the language is quick, catchy, and totally in-the-moment, I'll await many more questions from you during this series!


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> Ha! That's only the first episode, just wait...! Excellent show, but since New York is practically another character, and the language is quick, catchy, and totally in-the-moment, I'll await many more questions from you during this series!


you can count on it
there are a lot of strange things in that series of episodes!!!
Maybe this is a good way to learn


----------



## danalto

Piccola curiosità: se non ricordo male "rain check" deriva dal nome dato al biglietto che ti veniva dato se un evento (sportivo?) veniva annullato in caso di pioggia, che serviva ad ottenere il rimborso dello stesso..aiutatemi a ricordare bene!


----------



## Silvia

Dan, arrivi un po' tardi, l'hanno già detto ieri!


----------



## danalto

silviap said:
			
		

> Dan, arrivi un po' tardi, l'hanno già detto ieri!


 Meglio tardi che mai...

 (Scusate, ammetto che la mia distrazione a volte risulta irritante...ma è la vecchiaia incipiente)(parolina da imparare per i nostri amici)

 Io però non vedo dove! Ho letto del buono per ottenere il rimborso, ma nessun accenno alla *pioggia*! 

 (Silvia, pendo dalle tue labbra...)(e non chiamatemi piercing che mi potrei irritare)


----------



## Silvia

Artrella said:
			
		

> The NEW OXFORD Dictionary
> OF ENGLISH
> 
> *rain check*
> noun N. Amer. a ticket given for later use when a sporting fixture or other outdoor event is interrupted or postponed by rain.


 Cos'altro aggiungere, it speaks for itself.


----------



## danalto

silviap said:
			
		

> Cos'altro aggiungere, it speaks for itself.


 Right.  Avevo saltato la riga giusta.


----------



## annfer

"I was given a rain check and was told to check back in a few days"


----------



## Silvia

Mi hanno dato un biglietto di cancellazione per pioggia e mi hanno detto di chiedere informazioni tra qualche giorno.


----------



## shamblesuk

Silvia.

A 'rain check' is an idiomatic term which means a period of reflection or when something is put off/back/postponed. This thread provides more detail http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9979




			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> Mi hanno dato un biglietto di cancellazione per pioggia e mi hanno detto di chiedere informazioni tra qualche giorno.


----------



## Silvia

Yes, I know shamblesuk, I thought something was cancelled because of rain 

Forget about the rain thing 
Mi hanno dato un biglietto di cancellazione e mi hanno detto di chiedere informazioni tra qualche giorno.
I assume a show was cancelled for whatever reason... if you want you can say why. Anyway, this is something almost unknown in Italy...


----------



## carrickp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Yes, I know shamblesuk, I thought something was cancelled because of rain
> 
> Forget about the rain thing
> Mi hanno dato un biglietto di cancellazione e mi hanno detto di chiedere informazioni tra qualche giorno.
> I assume a show was cancelled for whatever reason... if you want you can say why. Anyway, this is something almost unknown in Italy...


It originated with American baseball, which is not played if it rains. If you have bought a ticket for a game and it is "rained out" your "rain check" is good for admission to a future game.


----------



## Silvia

Well, of course I guess you can't cancel a show just because you wake up one morning and decide it is like that... though i wouldn't be surprised, some people can be very spoiled...


----------



## shamblesuk

The terms in relation to a physical voucher, ticket or other token has never been used in the UK to my knowledge. Only the concept of something being put off until a later date.


----------



## blueflame737

A rain check can also be used when there is a sale at a store, but when you go to buy a certain item, it is all sold out. Some stores then will give  you a 'rain check' and when the product comes back in you can purchase it at the sale price with the 'rain check'.


----------



## ElaineG

There's also the colloquial use: To decline to do something, but mention that you'd like to do it at a later date.

Elaine: Hey Charles, do you want to go out for drinks with me on Thursday?

Charles: My sisters are making me dinner on Thursday; can I take a rain check on drinks?

Alfry: Elisa, a bunch of us are getting together after work; want to come?

Elisa: I'm going to be working until at least midnight! I'll have to take a rain check on that.

Is there a colloquial way to convey that in Italian?


----------



## Elisa68

Sarà per la prossima volta.
Facciamo un'altra volta?
Mi prenoto per la prossima.

And so on.


----------



## Silvia

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> The terms in relation to a physical voucher, ticket or other token has never been used in the UK to my knowledge. Only the concept of something being put off until a later date.


 Ok. Then I read what blueflame typed... same old differences between UK and US that puzzle us 

We'd need more context about the phrase... and possibly where it comes from.


----------



## ElaineG

> We'd need more context about the phrase... and possibly where it comes from.
> *
> *




This might interest you: http://www.randomhouse.com/wotd/index.pperl?date=19990629

According to that link, "rain check" is an Americanism and the origin is as *Carrick* stated, at post #5, _supra_.


----------



## Silvia

Elaine, I feel better now, at least I didn't make something up out of nowhere! 

Annfer, potresti fornirci il contesto? Se si trattasse del rain check dato in un negozio, per es. di abbigliamento, si potrebbe tradurre come: mi hanno dato un buono e mi hanno detto di ripassare dopo qualche giorno.


----------



## bry82

Allora contesto: marito e moglie la mattina.

Lui le fa: Pensavo di fare un salto in ospedale oggi e portarti fuori a pranzo.

Lei: Oggi è un disastro. E' giovedì, sarà da impazzire. *Can i take a rain check? *(perchè lei a pranzo si vede tutti i giorni con l'amante)

Lui: *Sure. It's been raining a lot lately.*
E lei: *Well, you know, April showers bring May flowers and if you're really good maybe a blow job.*

Ora io ho messo:  *Posso tenere buono l'invito per un'altra volta?*
Però non mi viene nulla per rendere la risposta di lui e di lei, che si basa tutta sulla pioggia e il significato originario di rain check. 

Il modo di dire rain check deriva dal fatto che originariamente si tratta di un biglietto che permette di assistere a un incontro di recupero nel caso in cui la prima partita sia rinviata per pioggia .

Qualcuno ha qualche idea? ^_^


----------



## Danieloid

Direi che non ci sono problemi. Però io direi semplicemente: "Facciamo un'altra volta?" L'uso di _rain check_ mi pare chiaro in inglese (ma solo perché l'hai spiegato ) ma non cercherei di renderlo in italiano. "Posso tenere buono l'invito per un'altra volta?" non mi pare funzioni molto in un dialogo tra marito e moglie, a meno che non sia molto esplicito il tono scherzoso.


----------



## bry82

sì certo, ma il problema è come rendere lo scambio di battute successive che si basa tutto sul senso letterale di "rain check" e sulla pioggia. 

tutte e 3 le battute devono essere in linea sennò si perde il gioco di parole. Lo so che facciamo un'altra volta sarebbe la meglio, se solo poi lui non rispondesse come le risponde. 

Siccome lui si è preso un sacco di picche ultimamente le risponde in modo sarcastico tirandole una frecciatina: beh, ultimamente ha piovuto molto.
e lei pure risponde in tono ironico: beh, le piogge di aprile portano i fiori a maggio e magari se farai il bravo anche un pompino.


----------



## rrose17

bry82 said:


> Allora contesto: marito e moglie la mattina.
> 
> Lui le fa: Pensavo di fare un salto in ospedale oggi e portarti fuori a pranzo.
> 
> Lei: Oggi è un disastro. E' giovedì, sarà da impazzire. *Can i take a rain check? (Can we do this another time?)*(perchè lei a pranzo si vede tutti i giorni con l'amante)
> 
> Lui: Sure. *It's been raining a lot lately. (You've been postponing meeting me a lot)*
> E lei: Well, you know, April showers bring May flowers and if you're really good maybe a blow job. (Here she's making a joke with the expression saying if you're nice and you'll get a sexual favour)
> 
> Ora io ho messo: *Posso tenere buono l'invito per un'altra volta?*
> Però non mi viene nulla per rendere la risposta di lui e di lei, che si basa tutta sulla pioggia e il significato originario di rain check.
> 
> Il modo di dire rain check deriva dal fatto che originariamente si tratta di un biglietto che permette di assistere a un incontro di recupero nel caso in cui la prima partita sia rinviata per pioggia .
> 
> Qualcuno ha qualche idea? ^_^


----------



## bry82

Yeah, thanks I got the meaning implied and the subtext 
I just don't know how to translate it in italian, without losing the reference t rain, since in italian we don't have an equivalent for rain check in the literal meaning.


----------



## Danieloid

Scusa bry, non avevo fatto abbastanza attenzione. Comunque bisogna riscrivere il dialogo completamente. Un'ipotesi:
"…Facciamo un'altra volta?"
"È una frase che ho sentito spesso, ultimamente."
"Sei il solito impaziente. Non sai che "chi può aspettare tutto può ottenere"? Chi lo sa, tu potresti ottenere anche un pompino."

Vediamo se a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa che faccia uso di un modo di dire.


----------



## rrose17

bry82 said:


> Yeah, thanks I got the meaning implied and the subtext
> I just don't know how to translate it in italian, without losing the reference t rain, since in italian we don't have an equivalent for rain check in the literal meaning.


 
Scusa se ero troppo pedante. E' la mia croce a portare.


----------



## bry82

rrose17 said:


> Scusa se ero troppo pedante. E' la mia croce a portare.



figurati, anzi scusa se sono sembrata sgarbata; questa traduzione mi sta stressando un po'...   torno a rifletterci.


----------



## niklavjus

Un modo di dire che ricalchi "to take a rain check" non lo conosco... Qui se non sbaglio rimborsano i biglietti.

Mi concedi un rinvio causa pioggia? (???)


----------



## Moggy

Ciao a tutti,
avrei bisogno di un consiglio sulla comprensione di _take a rain check _in questo contesto.
Due persone fuori un ristorante. Hanno fatto un accordo, per cui A ha accettato un lavoro gentilmente offerto da B a patto che lo porti a mangiare la pizza una volta a settimana. (Detto anche con umorismo). Si trovano davanti a una pizzeria e A non può permetterselo, perché per prima cosa non è stato ancora pagato e poi è troppo costoso.
qui il dialogo quando vede dove si trova:

"_Uh, if we’re taking a rain check on this weeks’ ‘wages in exchange for pizza’ deal we have going, then maybe we should choose somewhere more in line with a janitor’s wages.”_

la mia proposta, ma di sicuro errata, perchè sono andata per immaginazione 

"ah, se manteniamo l'accordo  "stipendio in cambio di pizza" per queste settimane, magari dovremmo scegliere un luogo più in linea con la paga di un addetto alle pulizie"

So che è sbagliato.

Grazie in anticipo

M


----------



## Starless74

Ciao, Moggy
da' un'occhiata qui: *rain check* (traduzione n°2) ma anche i post qui sopra vanno bene.
Secondo me la tua traduzione va benissimo,
eccetto "manteniamo": io sarei per "rimandiamo l'accordo" e metterei "*di* queste settimane (l'accordo)" anziché "per queste settimane".


----------



## Moggy

Starless74 said:


> Ciao, Moggy
> da' un'occhiata qui: *rain check* (traduzione n°2).
> Secondo me la tua traduzione va benissimo,
> eccetto "manteniamo": io sarei per "rimandiamo l'accordo" e metterei "*di* queste settimane (l'accordo)" anziché "per queste settimane".


Grazie per la risposta! Avevo pensato a due opzioni, dammi la tua opinione:

1) Ah, se rimandassimo l'accordo "stipendio in cambio di pizza" che abbiamo preso per queste settimane? Magari poi dovremmo scegliere un luogo più in linea con la paga di un addetto alle pulizie

2) Ah, se rimandiamo l'accordo "stipendio in cambio di pizza" di queste settimane, magari scegliamo un posto più in riga ecc ecc (senza il dovremmo...forse suona grammaticalmente meglio)

Come risposta riceve:  "per questa volta pago io. La prossima settimana offrirai tu, tranquillo."

Grazie ancora 
M


----------



## Starless74

1) mah, non vedo il motivo per farla diventare un'interrogativa.
2) mi pare perfetta ("ah" = qualcosa tipo "a proposito...", non l'avevo capito).


----------



## Moggy

Starless74 said:


> 1) mah, non vedo il motivo per farla diventare un'interrogativa.
> 2) mi pare perfetta ("ah" = qualcosa tipo "a proposito...", non l'avevo capito).





Grazie!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao, 
sono forse un po' tarda, ma non capisco bene la frase "Ah, *se rimandiamo l'accordo "stipendio in cambio di pizza" di queste settimane*, magari scegliamo un posto più in riga..."; cosa vuol dire? Spiegatemelo in modo semplice... 
Andrebbe bene "Se teniamo buono..." al posto di "Se rimandiamo..."?


----------



## Moggy

Ciao,
Hanno fatto un accordo: lui accetta un lavoro in cambio di offrire la pizza una volta a settimana per le settimane a venire. 
Potrebbe suonarti meglio “se rimandiamo il _nostro _accordo “xxxxxxx”?
Credo che il senso sia proprio “perché non rimandiamo l’accordo che abbiamo fatto (saltiamo questa settimana che non sono stato pagato) e magari, quando ti offro la pizza scegliamo un posto più economico?”


----------



## Starless74

Io l'ho capita più o meno così: visto che rimandiamo il nostro accordo ( = tu non mi hai ancora pagato, io la pizza non te la devo) allora stasera sarà il caso di scegliere un posto più economico (perché comunque sono in bolletta).


----------



## Moggy

Starless74 said:


> Io l'ho capita più o meno così: visto che rimandiamo il nostro accordo ( = tu non mi hai ancora pagato, io la pizza non te la devo) allora stasera sarà il caso di scegliere un posto più economico (perché comunque sono in bolletta).


 
Potrebbe anche essere, ma collegato al contesto un po' meno... Questo ragazzo era un senzatetto, l'uomo che gli ha offerto il lavoro sta cercando di aiutarlo (non voleva accettare il lavoro perchè non voleva ricevere favoritismi) e lo ha aiutato accogliendolo in casa sua... Il tono non può essere "è così e basta" perchè si sente in debito e lui vorrebbe ripagare per tutto quello che ha ricevuto. E' più una preghiera/richiesta... non so se mi sono fatta capire


----------



## Starless74

Moggy said:


> E' più una preghiera/richiesta... non so se mi sono fatta capire


Sì, sei stata chiarissima.  
Non lo intendevo in tono perentorio o recriminatorio... più qualcosa di autoironico/empatico del tipo: senti, visto che abbiamo capito tutti e due che per stavolta l'accordo non possiamo mantenerlo, e quindi lo rimandiamo, non ti dispiacerà se scegliamo un posto più "da addetti alle pulizie".


----------



## Moggy

Si, va bene comunque... come la si voglia mettere... l’accordo viene rimandato... 
grazie 😊


----------



## ohbice

"_Uh, if we’re taking a rain check on this weeks’ ‘wages in exchange for pizza’ deal we have going, then maybe we should choose somewhere more in line with a janitor’s wages.”
Mio tentativo di versione: "Be', se per questa settimana soprassediamo rispetto all'accordo in corso tra noi, "salario in cambio di pizza", allora possibilmente (per il futuro) dovremmo scegliere un luogo più in linea con la paga di un custode._


----------



## Moggy

ohbice said:


> "_Uh, if we’re taking a rain check on this weeks’ ‘wages in exchange for pizza’ deal we have going, then maybe we should choose somewhere more in line with a janitor’s wages.”
> Mio tentativo di versione: "Be', se per questa settimana soprassediamo rispetto all'accordo in corso tra noi, "salario in cambio di pizza", allora possibilmente (per il futuro) dovremmo scegliere un luogo più in linea con la paga di un custode._



Non è errato, forse un po’ troppo formale.

Grazie 😊


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> _Mio tentativo di versione: "Be', se per questa settimana soprassediamo rispetto all'accordo in corso tra noi, "salario in cambio di pizza", allora possibilmente (per il futuro) dovremmo scegliere un luogo più in linea con la paga di un custode._


Hai ragione: essendo il problema il salario, forse è più logico che chi parla preghi di scegliere un posto meno caro in futuro (cioè quando l'accordo riprenderà e dovrà di nuovo offrire lui) piuttosto che nella settimana corrente in cui ognuno paga per sé (perché l'accordo è sospeso).
Fine della divagazione, scusate.


----------



## Moggy

Starless74 said:


> Hai ragione: essendo il problema il salario, forse è più logico che chi parla preghi di scegliere un posto meno caro in futuro (cioè quando l'accordo riprenderà e dovrà di nuovo offrire lui) piuttosto che nella settimana corrente in cui ognuno paga per sé (perché l'accordo è sospeso).
> Fine della divagazione, scusate.



Allora, il senso è quello. Grazie ai vostri consigli avrei deciso di metterlo così, per dargli un senso...

_"Ehm, forse è meglio se rimandiamo l'accordo "stipendio in cambio di pizza" per questa settimana _(quindi la facciamo la prossima)_, poi magari dovremmo scegliere un posto più in linea con la paga di un addetto alle pulizie."(in questo caso)._

Ultimo post, giuro


----------

